# leaf spring bushings



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey anyone do front leaf spring bushing on a ford f250 like my 1995 ford ? Are they a pain in the a$$ or what any help is welcomed . Thanks lets all pray for some snow .....


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Just changed the rear springs on my 96. If the front is anything like the rear I don't see how you would be able to get them out without replacing the spring itself. I broke a rear spring (top spring) and the plate shifted causing the axle to be misaligned. I ended up getting new leaf springs and hangers. Torched it all off and bolted on all new, much easier. I had to torch the ends of the bolts off and drop the spring out of the hanger because the bolt was ceased in the bushing, which was ceased in the spring. So...good luck!


----------



## bucky6981 (Feb 13, 2005)

Not easy to do! I had to cook mine out with a torch and slide new ones in. Good luck to ya.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It depends, do you have air power? An air impact makes is easier. A torch may be needed to heat up or cut off bolts and nuts. Replace the bolts and nuts you take off. Inspect the mounts very carefully. Some that have been rust proofed, have rust outs under the "Protective Coating" They are rusted out and ready to fail! Got problems getting the bushings out? Take a 1/4" drill bit,drill down between the rubber bushing and steel bushing. Then trigger the drill and pull toward you. It will spin around the steel bushing. And walk the rubber bushing right out of the hole. It works on sway bar bushings too.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

the job is a pain. i've done front bushings on 3 trucks now - 86 F250, 96 F250, and 96 F350. the experience for all 3 have been the same.

the front shackle bolts should come out without too much trouble. the rear shackle is another story. the bolt is undoubtedly seized in the bushing and not even air chisels worked for me. i had to use a sawzall and cut the bolt in between the bushing and the shackle on each side. thats a total of 4 cuts for both rear shackles. with the spring out of the truck, i burned out all the bushings with a set of torches. then you need to cut out the thin ring that remains in the spring eye once the bushings are melted out. then the rest is easy. sand the spring eyes to remove any rust or rough edges, grease the new bushings, and put them in. then put it all back together again.

here's a thread i started a while ago detailing some work i did to my truck. theres some info in there about what bushings i bought and where i got them from. it may be helpful. good luck.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

x2 on the torch method. I used a sawzall on the metal sleeve, made a relief cut about halfway thru(maybe 1/16") and finished it off with the air chisel. PIA job but the results are well worth it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

burn them first with the torch them i put them in the press they come out easy that way


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My method works great. Use a 1/4 drill bit, drill into the bushing at the edge of the hole. When it reaches bottom it will start to rotate around the diameter. Pull toward you as it does it. The bushing will walk right out. I did 4 in like 90 seconds.


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks guys I have air and some air tools , my truck has 288,000miles and some rust underneath , it's sopose to snow for the first time on sunday to monday and can't work on on christmas should today and some of tomarrow do it I don't have a torch . P.S. I might be selling my 2005 siverado ss soon to up grade to a newer plow truck let me know if any one is interested .


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you have air power you can be golden. An air cut off tool is one of the best things you can have. Cut off as far as is reaches then whack with a hammer. It should break off. A cold chisel whacked in the cut may break it too. An air cut off is a great tool. You can cut, sharpen and de-rust stuff with it.


----------

